# Transfert musique ipod vers Mac



## SOFI net (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, et bonne année.

Mon objectif est de transférer toute la musique de mon ipod video 30 Go sur le Mac de mon frère, pour cela j'ai activé l'ipod en disque dur, quand j'ai ouvert les fichiers de musique de mon disque dur qui se trouve sur le bureau de l'ordi de mon frangin, on ne voit que les artistes dont le nom commence par la lettre A jusqu'à C, pas plus loin alors que j'en ai jusqu'à la lettre Z... j'ai pu transférer ceux-ci sans problème, par contre pourquoi je ne vois que jusqu'à la lettre C ??? Où sont les autres ? 

Merci pour votre réponse.

SOFI net.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Janvier 2009)

Senuti.


----------



## SOFI net (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup.  Super rapide !!! 

SOFI net.


----------

